# Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit eurer Arbeit und warum?



## NadineGerdes (22. Feb 2018)

Hallo liebe IT-Experten,

für meine Bachelorarbeit führe ich momentan eine Umfrage zu dem Thema Arbeitszufriedenheit durch und ich brauche dringend noch Teilnehmer.　

Dafür benötige ich generell berufstätige Leute, aber auch Leute, die agil arbeiten. Also wenn ihr berufstätig seid oder zusätzlich noch mit einer agilen Methode Software entwickelt (z. B. Scrum, XP etc.), würde es mir riesig helfen, wenn ihr meine Fragen beantwortet! (max. 10 Minuten)　

Denn ich möchte untersuchen, was die Zufriedenheit von Menschen mit ihrer Arbeit beeinflusst und das gerade im Hinblick auf die agile Arbeitsweise.　

https://umfrage.dhbw-mannheim.de/index.php/683659?lang=de

DANKE


----------

